# Italian Wine Regions



## Tom (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is a PDF of Italin Wine Regions and Wines. This is one of many things we talk about in our meetings.
Enjoy

Tom 

View attachment Italian Wine Regions and Their Wines.pdf


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 10, 2010)

thank you, i enjoyed reading that.....


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Tom . can you by chance post it as a word file, PDFs take forever to down load on dialup PLEASE. I usually get kicked off server before its done


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2010)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Tom . can you by chance post it as a word file, PDFs take forever to down load on dialup PLEASE. I usually get kicked off server before its done



I am not sure how to do that. 

*Maybe some one here can do it ??*


----------



## smurfe (Jan 10, 2010)

You post a Word file the same way as a PDF. Of course, you have to have the file in Word to do that.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 10, 2010)

Also, looking at that file, if it were in Word, I doubt it would be much if any smaller in size or faster to download. It is the map graphic that will make that file slow to download on dial-up. It will be the same in Word.


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2010)

Butt,
I don't have it in Word. Can you convert this to Word and send to mmadmikes1 ?


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2010)

smurfe said:


> Also, looking at that file, if it were in Word, I doubt it would be much if any smaller in size or faster to download. It is the map graphic that will make that file slow to download on dial-up. It will be the same in Word.



So we are having a Aha Moment then...


----------



## smurfe (Jan 10, 2010)

It could be done. Would have to copy the text as well as the pic and paste it in Word. I don't have Word on my Mac. I guess I could drag out an old machine and do it. Well, I guess I could do it on my Mac as the word processer program will save as a .doc format. If I can *remember* tomorrow when I get home, I will try to do it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 10, 2010)

I tried to copy and the pdf would not let me do it. I selected all but could not copy. Sorry!


----------



## pettyus (Jan 23, 2010)

Very cool presentation. I have converted it to a word file, but the size was essentially the same...was able to take a little more size out of it by zipping it--let me know if you would like it!


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Jan 24, 2010)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Tom . can you by chance post it as a word file, PDFs take forever to down load on dialup PLEASE. I usually get kicked off server before its done


 
Mike... this is a very small pdf file... go ahead and try it... shouldn't take more than a couple of minutes. I just downloaded it with dialup.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 25, 2010)

the interesting thing is how the Italian wines are cat. and evaluated in to their regions,demo/zones growing regions and terms and conditions for manufacturing wine with in the different regions,and how to read a wine label the ITYS have 3 standards of cat. of processing the fruit and the French have 4,the ITYS pattern there standards from the French and in time expect to have 4 standards, in time,learning the wine regions,standards of processing and label reading are interesting items to know and add to the armature wine makers learning curve,like TOM stated these are items we as the south jersey winers discuss at our meetings .


----------



## BossLike (Mar 16, 2012)

*~~ ~~ ~~*

I'm fully agreed with you


----------



## ArdenS (Mar 18, 2012)

I often use a free pdf to Word converter that I downloaded from http://www.hellopdf.com/

Usually works reasonably well.


----------



## homer (Mar 23, 2012)

Tom, two questions, How come you never invite me to the meetings and the word meetings is underlined and goes to some site, what gives? bk


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2012)

I also have a wine club in NJ where we have monthly MEETINGS. If you are in NJ U R welcome to come to our MEETINGS


----------



## jswordy (Sep 11, 2012)

Ah, my grandpa and grandma were from Barrea, Molise, L'Aquila. Thanks!


----------



## markelickt (Oct 10, 2012)

I read the details which you shared through the link over here and enjoyed a lot. I would like to tell that Italy has become very popular about the wine, and there are many people love to drink wine in Italy.


----------



## joeswine (Oct 10, 2012)

*italian wines*

I think when Im done with the GEORGAIN WINE experience I'll down a wine tour of italy and there wines....what do you think?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 20, 2012)

Friends of mine own and operate Il Poggerino Vinyard in Radda in Chanti, unbelievable Chianti Reserva!


----------

